# More Cooper



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 19, 2013)

Doing more Cooper with apple.













ascoop3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 19, 2013


















ascoop4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 19, 2013






6 apple pucks, no water or ice needed.













ascoop5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 19, 2013


















bascoop6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 19, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2013)

Cooper is the best American Cheese I have had since the Government Cheese of the 70's...JJ


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 19, 2013)

is cooper a local legend such as Bandon and Tillamook out this way? not heard of it

thanks,

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Nov 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Cooper is the best American Cheese I have had since the Government Cheese of the 70's...JJ


I remember the Government cheese, cant get that any where now can you ??

Lookin good Nepas


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2013)

driedstick said:


> I remember the Government cheese, cant get that any where now can you ??
> 
> Lookin good Nepas


That Gov Cheese was a program to help the Dairy industry and provide food for senior citizens and low income families. I once read a gov spec on how it was to be made, % Cheddar and such. It is my understanding that Food Pantries around the country for low income folks still has cheese but I doubt after 40 years it is the same spec. Cooper Sharp Cheese is available in some areas outside of PA. Here is a link to search in your area. It is really is much better than most brands of American Cheese although I find Land o' Lakes a good alternative however it is not as Sharp and bold flavored as Cooper...JJ

http://www.coopercheese.com/ProductLocator


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 22, 2013)

Been with the flu for few days after smoking cooper. Here is the resting pic.













bascoop7.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 22, 2013


----------

